Ask HN: Why is X10 not as popular as IoT devices for home automation? - ezconnect
======
blakdawg
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/X10_(industry_standard)#Limi...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/X10_\(industry_standard\)#Limitations)

